# racing legend??



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

does anyone know the history of.. dick trickle..i recently won a couple cars off flesbay and got a mclaren with the name dick trickle on it on rear fender and warren michigan on the other side..is this someones tribute to dick trickle the driver??when did he race??should this be a shelf queen car??
thanks guys if anyone knows...:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Doba....


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Here you go Wyatt641
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick_Trickle


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah he's a legend for sure, but in ASA / ARTGO Late Model short track cars. His NASCAR career was less than stellar, and I kinda doubt he ever drove a McLaren.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they could have nick named him Rick or Rich or even just stuck with Richard (like Petty did), but NOOOOOOOOO, the Trickles had to remind everyone who has ever had an STD what it is like when ever they say or even think his name!
OK bad joke, But I didn't name the kid!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

lol. Yeah he came up and raced up here....had an interesting on/off track feud with Junior Hanley. Junior was the hero in these parts and Dick was basically the bad guy. At an ARTGO race at my home track, (late 80s) Trickle sent Hanley spinning to grab the lead on the white flag lap....to this day it was the ugliest I'd ever seen my home crowd get. Thought Dick was gonna get hung from a light pole. (then he woulda been a limp Dick I guess.) 

Anyway, I was 16 or 17 at the time and you can imagine my non-racing buddies all saying..."ok, the big star's name is what??"


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

local star in wisconsin. check with mrgilbwrench
was his favorite driver and most of his slot stuff is trickle based.
he also has a site butchsresinbodys or something like that 
he makes cars and decals of trickles stuff.
Rich


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

Lets not for get he ran in the Winston cup in the late 80sand is the oldest rookie of the year to date:wave:


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Alpink,

Now THAT was funny -LOL!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yeah the guys here are right - Trickle is a Wisconsin short track LEGEND of the first order. Rumored to have won over 1,000 features in his day, Trickle was the guy to beat almost everywhere he ran. In addition to dominating local short tracks, he was a winner& champ in ASA & ARTGO touring late model series, and he also ran events in the old USAC stock car series.

Trickle ran NASCAR races here & there and eventually did get a full-time Cup ride and was named the Winston Cup Rookie of the Year. He continued to run in the Busch series and came within a lap or two of winning at the Milwaukee Mile a few years back - I was there and the place was ready to erupt - too bad he got a little out of the groove & spun.

He used to say you needed an hour of sleep for every 100 laps in the feature (note: short track features are usually 50 laps and touring series features about 100-200 laps - you do the math lol  )

Early '70s









Late '70s-mid '80s









Having a smokey-treat


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Aw man, I thought for sure that picture of him smokin' in the car would pop up again! :lol:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

i guess the stickers with his name on a mclaren are just that...stickers..but none the less a tribute to the guy from some slotter...well it is gonna get cleaned up a bit and the stickers will stay on as a tribute to the person who put them on the car in the first place.....all in all it was a good fleabay find..got like 6 t jets for about 50 bucks..all old and just needed cleaning and oiling.nuthin grade A.. but good for runnin..since christmas is on its way me and the kid are regulated to a small table top set up in the basement..we got shot down on the dragstrip..we set it up and it had to come down after we were done...it is all fun though when you can run against a kid ...seems no matter what he always wins...or is it that i let him....????????..thanks for all the info guys..always a pleasure to ask Q's on h/t.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

The wiki failed to note his most successful co-drivers Hugh Jorgan and John Thomas. Furthermore, there was no mention of his step father/mentor, Mr P. Ness.

I'll stop now. :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any pics of the car before and after???


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

sure will...just got to figure out how to post them here..i m illiterate with computers...waiting for the kid to get older to show me how they work and all the tricks...


----------

